# Patent: 360 degree camera from Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 11, 2018)

> LetsGoDigital has found a Canon patent application with the USPTO for a 360-degree camera, the patent was published on October 4, 2018
> The device has 8 cameras that can zoom independently of each other and will overlap each other to make image stitching a breeze. The camera can capture full 360-degree images as well as panoramics.
> The camera also comes with a built-in tripod for easy placement anywhere. The device can also be controlled remotely via a computer or smartphone.
> It also looks like the camera has various lighting options built-into the orb-shaped body.
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 11, 2018)

Seeing this remembered me on the Death Star - maybe a multiple version for Sta r W a Rs XII ?


----------



## Josh Leavitt (Oct 11, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> Seeing this remembered me on the Death Star - maybe a multiple version for Sta r W a Rs XII ?



I was thinking the same. More along the lines of that little laser shooting droid Luke was practicing against with his lightsaber. This makes me want to watch the original trilogy again.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Oct 11, 2018)

It reminds me of 'The Circle (2017)'... https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4287320/


----------



## flip314 (Oct 11, 2018)

But how many card slots does it have?


----------



## brad-man (Oct 11, 2018)

Looks like it fell of a Google Street-View car to me...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2018)

I seem to recall a earlier patent for a 360 degree camera from Canon.


----------



## BurningPlatform (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks a lot like the $45.000 discontinued Nokia Ozo camera: https://www.theverge.com/2017/10/10...-off-ozo-virtual-reality-camera-310-jobs-lost,


----------



## Foxdude (Oct 12, 2018)

Meh, it would likely lack DR versus sony. And only one sd-card slot. And no 120p slo-mo full hd! I'm jumping the ship!


----------

